# Зона роста



## inforus10 (1 Апр 2013)

Добрый день, уважаемые!

Меня мучает вопрос, открыты ли у меня зоны роста. Надеюсь на вашу помощь!

Снимок грудного отдела позвоночника.

 

Заранее благодарю!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Апр 2013)

нужен снимок костей таза. посмотрите в гугле что такое тест Риссера


----------



## vbl15 (1 Апр 2013)

Для определения костного возраста выполняют рентгенографию кисти,  а также вышеуказанный тест Риссера.


----------

